

An Apple ][ Emulator in JavaScript - bootload
https://www.scullinsteel.com/apple2

======
onedognight
I quite like this Apple ][ emulator[1]. It's a bit raw, but the video
emulation (ripped from xscreensaver) really gives it a nice feel.

[1]
[http://death.porkrind.org/a2f/apple2+.html](http://death.porkrind.org/a2f/apple2+.html)

~~~
bootload
excellent find and accurate in the way it generates color. Best bit the
software. Excellent to see how each programmer tackled the 6502 emulation:

[http://death.porkrind.org/a2f/6502.js](http://death.porkrind.org/a2f/6502.js)

[https://www.scullinsteel.com/apple2/js/cpu6502.js](https://www.scullinsteel.com/apple2/js/cpu6502.js)

~~~
robinduckett
But which is faster?

~~~
bootload
@robinduckett I really don't know? You could test this with some code. I
focused on the 6502 chip because I was interested to see if you could program
machine code with the code.

An integer benchmark perhaps?

------
hvm
The sound is broken on my machine and disabling it from the options somehow
makes it sound even louder.

~~~
boot13
Did you find a solution to this? I had no problems with sound the first time I
tried it, but since then I'm getting what you described.

------
empressplay
We used this emulator as a reference source frequently while we were
developing DiscoRunner. It's pretty good for JavaScript =)

------
codecamper
what! No Burger Time! Bah!

~~~
egfx
or Beer Run for that matter

------
TEMPLEOS_DEV
warning on the sound levels. Turn down the mixer controls before clicking.

